# What cube do your most resemble?



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

What cube do you most resemble? Why? 
I resemble the type A cube. It's sturdy, it's fast. 
It's well built etc. 

If you want you can also say what's your favorite type of cube. 
For me it would be the Type A. Coincidence?


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 1, 2009)

I resemble the type B cube, because if you mess with me, then I POP and hurt you. lol


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

lol! Good one. BTW where do you get a black Type B?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2009)

I resemble the Rubik's 5x5. I'm not perfect, and I know eventually I'll be beaten in everything, but I can get some pretty decent times while I'm around. Also I work best with big things, if it's too small I am not as fast 
(You need pretty big hands to be really good with a Rubik's 5x5, and similarly I'm better at bigcubes.)


----------



## V-te (Aug 1, 2009)

I resemble the 4x4. I am very strange sometimes, and it takes some time to put together what I mean. You may put everything together, but still have some pieces out (Parity) But once I'm comfortable with you and vice versa, You can understand me with no problem. Lol.
Maybe something else. Idk?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 1, 2009)

im a type y cube mysterious xP no im kidding. w/e glows in the dark cause im cool like that.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a 1x1x300 because it's really lo-wait, is this in bad taste?


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow! I got some very impressive answers. BTW What the heck? A *Rubik's 5x5*? Why not a V-cube 5?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm Fisher's Golden Cube, because all of my traits are just other peoples' ideas, modified beyond recognition.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 1, 2009)

I am like a V6. Very stubborn but once modded I become fast. I am very lazy but once determined I do the thing fast.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

I am like... a 5D cube.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 1, 2009)

Warning lame joke alert
I know your mom is a magic. Cuz she's so easy.

:fp that was so lame


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 1, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Warning lame joke alert
> I know your mom is a magic. Cuz she's so easy.
> 
> :fp that was so lame



You should have used the [lamejoke]...[/lamejoke] tags.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm a Paul Wagner themed 3x3 Rubik's cube because I cut corners very well.


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 1, 2009)

I can think of so many inappropriate comments but I think I'll refrain.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 1, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Wow! I got some very impressive answers. BTW What the heck? A *Rubik's 5x5*? Why not a V-cube 5?



Because the Rubik's 5x5 is out of date. It used to be the cube of choice for the best 5x5 solver in the world, but now nobody uses it anymore. I kind of feel that way about a few things in cubing; once I was at/near the top, but now I can't improve and I'm too far from the best person/people to compete with them.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 1, 2009)

Old type A. Pretty rockin, and get smoother as time goes on.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm 1x1 

very fast cube but small


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 1, 2009)

1x1's are very mysterious. You can't solve them, and you can't scramble them.


----------



## Logan (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a v-cube 7: pillowed and very hard to figure out unless you know my siblings.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a C4Y DIY because I am a silent killer.

[lamejoke] I'm a V5 because I take lube well[/lamejoke]

[lamejoke] I'm a type C because you can easily fingertrick me[/lamejoke]


Might as well get those out of the way.


----------



## Toad (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a yottaminx. Nobody's heard of me, and when you see me you'll die of my awesomeness...

(this is my first post btw lol... I'm looking forward to meeting everyone )


----------



## TemurAmir (Aug 8, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> lol! Good one. BTW where do you get a black Type B?



You can get black type b's from 9spuzzles


----------



## piemaster (Aug 8, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> lol! Good one. BTW where do you get a black Type B?



I'm not sure if you want a type B either...


----------



## skarian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ima ES 4x4 cause im good out of the box, but destroy over time


----------



## andrewunz1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I resemble the V cube 7 because i'm a little chubby lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm a magic. Stupid and simple to figure out.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 8, 2009)

I a 6x6, I'm big and slow.


----------



## panyan (Aug 8, 2009)

im a 1x1x1, simple yet perplexing


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm a sq-1 because I have tons of personalities.


----------



## Rama (Aug 9, 2009)

I am a Rubik's Cube, because I am original.


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 9, 2009)

Rama said:


> I am a Rubik's Cube, because I am original.



lol that's not original!!! 

...*reads other posts*... ok, well maybe it is. lol


----------



## LNZ (Aug 9, 2009)

An average store brought 3x3x3 right out the box. Acube you can't speedsolve but you can still solve it in a reasonable time.

My times are slow by most modern standards but fast by early 1980's standards. But I enjoy cubing as a fun thing to do. And it is only a recent thing too, though I was trying to solve the 3x3x3 cube in the early 1980's.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Rama said:


> I am a Rubik's Cube, because I am original.



That was awesome.


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 10, 2009)

v-cube 7.i'm kinda chubby. enough said.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 10, 2009)

i am a mini 2x2 but with two extended bits on the front....


----------



## Logan (Aug 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> I'm a v-cube 7: pillowed and very hard to figure out unless you know my siblings.





andrewunz1 said:


> I resemble the V cube 7 because i'm a little chubby lol





ProfilesRubiks said:


> v-cube 7.i'm kinda chubby. enough said.



I already took it.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

A supercube. Because I'm super.


----------



## SurfingFan88 (Aug 14, 2009)

im a eastsheen 2x2 because im fast but i dont cut corners very well.
im also a megaminx because i have many different sides


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a 3x3x4 fully functional. 
I'm tall and fully functional


----------



## LarsN (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a megaminx. Far to complex for outsiders to understand, but very nice and easy going once you get to know me.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm like a type D. Very fast, React well to silicon (jks) and come in white xD.


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hmm, I would be a rubik's storebought 3x3. I am not anyone's favorite, but nobody really hates me. It may take a while to "break me in" but once you do then I can be better than anyone else.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Aug 15, 2009)

Floppy cube.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Aug 15, 2009)

Inverted 2x2. I'm small, and the exact opposite of being overweight.


----------



## Nukoca (Aug 15, 2009)

I resemble the Edison cube, because I'm smarter than everyone else.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a void cube, because people see right through me.


----------



## Kuraudo39 (Aug 15, 2009)

I resemble a Type D, I'm not that flexible so I have to stick to my schedule, but if I'm on track, I can work efficiently.


----------



## richardzhang (Aug 15, 2009)

i am a store bought some people hate me while others love me

and also you cant change me


----------



## Escher (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a scrambled SQ-1. People look at me and go 'what the hell is that!?'.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2009)

I most resemble and Eastsheen 4x4. I can be stubborn and not good, but somethimes, I'm pretty good.


----------



## brunson (Aug 15, 2009)

Rubik's Ice. 

Not overly complicated, hard to manipulate and fairly transparent.


----------

